# Marble angelfish



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful angel!


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Mattb126 said:


> Any suggestions/tips for phone photography?


Nice. Take many photographs, select a few. Practice makes perfect. 

For aquariums it helps to keep your camera perpendicular to the glass to avoid distorsion. Also take your pictures at night wearing dark clothing to avoid reflections. It goes without saying, no phone flash during your aquarium visit please. 

If you want a nice App with lots of customization I can only recommend Camera ZOOM FX by androidslide .


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Wonder how they got that angel through culling, its "shoulders" are badly deformed. 
Amazing what some breeders will let go.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Nordic said:


> Wonder how they got that angel through culling, its "shoulders" are badly deformed.
> Amazing what some breeders will let go.


That's why I picked it out, it made it unique and I wanted to give it a good home. It was a rescue from a 10 gallon tank with tiger barbs, had no fins left at all, and was floating at the bottom of the tank. Had a good recovery so far. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Mattb126 said:


> That's why I picked it out, it made it unique and I wanted to give it a good home. It was a rescue from a 10 gallon tank with tiger barbs, had no fins left at all, and was floating at the bottom of the tank. Had a good recovery so far.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


 ya know I hate people so much... :angryfire
Even when I got my FIRST fish I treated it like I would my family or my dog. Do some background research first people :|


----------

